# +-+-+1 South American City a Day +-+-+



## juandie (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

MEDELL*IN*


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bonus!


----------



## D-LinK™ (Jun 3, 2007)

I realized that many of you put my photos in your post, I am glad for that, it means they are good pictures  which is good!

These are my top 5 Medellin pictures. All were taking by me :cheers:

1.


2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm just gonna put one....this is outside Medellin. (from the user JEDAC)


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

ufff carloso te fajste con esta no necesitas mas , espectacular no habia visto esa panaoramica


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow muy bonito Medellín.
Creo que se emocionaron un poco, Buenos Aires con la justas tiene 10 fotos en el thread jaja. Acuérdense que el thread no solo es de Medellín. Fíjense que entre Buenos Aires, Porto Alegre y Concepción compartieron 1 página. Es solo para que los extranjeros se den cuenta de lo interesante de estas ciudades y si les gusta averiguan más de ellas en el foro o en otros lados. Si hay muchas fotos de 1 ciudad, llega a cansar un poco. A mi no porque Medellín me gusta mucho pero hay que tratar de captar la atención de los NO-Sudamericanos.

PD: Carloso ese lugar en la última foto está espectacular.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

^^^^sebill que pena es que pensamos que se le daba un dia a cada ciudad respetando el numero de fotos por person a,, como se hacia en el thread de trillor .

pues dependeria , ya de los foristas de cada pais o ciudad cuanto aportan


----------



## altx_90 (Dec 13, 2008)

Some picture of Medellin´s downtown from the air










Downtown









Parque Norte









Terminal del Sur


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

^^^ese avión que ,, esta volando oe está entre esos árboles


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Feleru* said:


> ^^^^sebill que pena es que pensamos que se le daba un dia a cada ciudad respetando el numero de fotos por person a,, como se hacia en el thread de trillor .
> 
> pues dependeria , ya de los foristas de cada pais o ciudad cuanto aportan


Bueno es más o menos la idea pero es que quería que fuera más pareja la situación entre las ciudades y si se quiere mostrar las 100 ciudades más importantes del continente hay que tratar de no excedernos en fotos porque sino el thread va a ser gigantesco. Igual estoy poniendo´las páginas en las que aparece cada ciudad para luego no perdernos.


----------



## Desmond Hume (Mar 1, 2008)

Pero ten en cuenta que si va a ser un thread sobre las 100 ciudades mas importantes eso implica que sin importar lo que hagas el thread igual va a ser gigantezco o no te parece?


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very beautiful


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Caracas*, Venezuela April 16th

Population: 3,266,233
Metro: 4,600,000










Torres del Parque Central, South America´s Petronas Towers from the 1970´s. The tallest buildings in Latin America till 2003.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Desmond Hume said:


> Pero ten en cuenta que si va a ser un thread sobre las 100 ciudades mas importantes eso implica que sin importar lo que hagas el thread igual va a ser gigantezco o no te parece?


ah claro, por eso mismo hay que tratar de que no hayan 100 fotos de cada ciudad. 
Igual aprecio mucho el entusiasmo de los foristas colombianos y que sigan viniendo a enseñar el resto de ciudades de su país en sus respectivos días. La siguente es Cartagena.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

More of the Queen of the Valley, *CARACAS*
This city has always attract immigrants from all over the World. Spanish, Italians, Germans, Arabs, Colombian, Panamanians, Peruvians, Ecuadorians, Braziliands, Chileans, etc. The immigration peak was in the 70´s with the Oil Boom, that made this city one of the most prosperous in the region, challenging Buenos Aires as the richest capital of South America.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

beatiful Caracas


----------



## HappyGiuseppe (Apr 3, 2008)

I just love these Torres del Parque Central... they look so... I don't know... futuristic? Anyway, they give the city a somewhat futuristic look from a japanese cartoon.

I also love this pearl-colored construction next to these towers: a cultural center or library? I saw some pictures once and like it a lot. What's its name?


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

HappyGiuseppe said:


> I also love this pearl-colored construction next to these towers: a cultural center or library? I saw some pictures once and like it a lot. What's its name?


That's the Teresa Carreño Theater is the most important of Caracas and Venezuela, the theater has two halls, The Rios Reyna Hall and the Jose Félix Ribas Hall.

The Rios Reyna Hall has a capacity of 2400 people...

The Jose Félix Ribas Hall has a lobby of 160 square meters and capacity for 440 people and It is the official building of the Venezuela youth orchestra....


----------



## Escualido (Apr 26, 2008)

Moderna Caracas


----------



## jjk2 (May 27, 2008)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Cuzco*, Peru April 17th
Population: 320,000
Metro: 450,000





































Around Cuzco


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Muy moderna Caracas. Saludos.*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

More *Cuzco*

The oldest (still inhabitated) city in South America. Founded by the Incas in the 13th century and re-founded by Spanish in the 16th century. Together with Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro and Punta del Este, is the city that most foreign tourists attract in South America.





































Houses in the Urubamba Valley, near Cuzco city









Train to Machu Picchu


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

5 more of *Cuzco* to finish today





































The Sacred Valley of the Incas, near Cuzco


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Cusco es maravillosa , con un matrimonio historico envidiable .

Felicitaciones


----------



## PLACEBO (Dec 13, 2006)

Hermosa Cusco....bella!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Cusco tiene una gran riqueza histórica y arquitectónica. Saludos.*


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

By koko


[


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

kokocusco:










propias:








By kiyoshicusco


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

typical street of Cuzco








Chinchero town near Cuzco
















Koricancha: architecture mix Inca and Spanish








Huayna Picchu in Macchu Picchu


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

excelente recopilacion de todos los foristas peruanos


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

HERMOSA NUESTRA CIUDAD DE CUSCO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyGiuseppe (Apr 3, 2008)

sebvill said:


> More *Cuzco*
> 
> The oldest (still inhabitated) city in South America. Founded by the Incas in the 13th century and re-founded by Spanish in the 16th century. Together with Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro and Punta del Este, is the city that most foreign tourists attract in South America.


Beautiful Cuzco. A Peruvian source of pride, indeed.

Note: It might be the oldest if you take into account indian foundation only. By Spaniard founders, Santa Marta (Colombia) is the oldest in SA.


----------



## HappyGiuseppe (Apr 3, 2008)

#obert said:


> That's the Teresa Carreño Theater is the most important of Caracas and Venezuela, the theater has two halls, The Rios Reyna Hall and the Jose Félix Ribas Hall.
> 
> The Rios Reyna Hall has a capacity of 2400 people...
> 
> The Jose Félix Ribas Hall has a lobby of 160 square meters and capacity for 440 people and It is the official building of the Venezuela youth orchestra....


Thank you, #obert 

PS: Venezuela should also be proud of the youth orchestra. Congrats to them for that!


----------



## Delgari (Aug 6, 2008)

Uffff bonita ciudad Cusco..... sobretosdo por la preservacion del patrimonio historico.


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mmmm la verdad creo que me alistaré para ir a Cusco...siempre he querido ir a Perú, pensaba solo Lima, pero creo que toca hacer el esfuerzo e ir a Cusco, que hermosa ciudad y me ha sorprendido el paisaje....siempre he sabido que las cumbres más altas de los andes están en Perú....pero no imaginé que ese paisaje con montañas de nieve y llanuras verdes...hermosa Cusco, felicitaciones peruanos.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Bellisima Cuzco... increible su patrimonio historico y arquitectonico. Se ve todo muy bien preservado!! Tambien es envidiable la belleza natural y paisajes que rodean a esta ciudad.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

carloso78 said:


> Mmmm la verdad creo que me alistaré para ir a Cusco...siempre he querido ir a Perú, pensaba solo Lima, pero creo que toca hacer el esfuerzo e ir a Cusco, que hermosa ciudad y me ha sorprendido el paisaje....siempre he sabido que las cumbres más altas de los andes están en Perú....pero no imaginé que ese paisaje con montañas de nieve y llanuras verdes...hermosa Cusco, felicitaciones peruanos.


Te equivocas, las cumbres más altas de los Andes se encuentran en Argentina y Chile.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Sebvill, usted acaba de crear lo hilo, y mira cuantas personas estan comentando!! Usted es muy querido aqui en SSC! Gracias


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lo que pasa es no es solo un thread de Perú, sino de todo Sudamérica, por eso hay más interés.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*La Paz*, Bolivia April 18th
Population: 830,000
Metro: 1,420,000


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

viva...


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

*19th. April.

MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY.

Population: 1.650.000 inhabitants (1.850.000 including metro area).
*

The latin american city with the highest quality of life acording to Mercer. ( http://www.mercer.com/referenceconte...ontent=1307990 )


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing images!


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

great shots!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

sorry for not puting pictures of Montevideo, Ive been very busy today. I have a special feeling for this city, thats why I put it on Sunday, I thought I was gonna have plenty of time but it didnt work out.

Anyway, Ladies and gentlemen, *Montevideo*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice one @mbuildings.. keep on posting....



mbuildings said:


> *19th. April.
> 
> MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY.
> 
> ...


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

thank's !.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Que hermosa se ve Montevideo!! La Paz como siempre bellla con construcciones interesantes. Saludos.*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Asunción*, Paraguay April 20th

Population: 515,622
Metro: 1,840,000


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Hermoso el Palacio de los López de Asunción. Saludos.*


----------



## cshiro (Apr 18, 2007)

Asunción del Paraguay.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Asunción is beautiful. Its a shame its mostly unknown even in Latin America. I hope the new government promotes Paraguay as a tourist destination. Theres a huge diversity of cities, people and landscapes in this small country. From Asunción, to dynamic Ciudad del Este with people from every corner of the world (including arabs, chinese, brazilians, argentinians) sellig and buying, to the german colonies of El Chaco and their excellent beef production that can easily compete with Brazil and Argentina in quality.


----------



## cshiro (Apr 18, 2007)

Más de Asunción.


----------



## cshiro (Apr 18, 2007)

Aereas del Microcentro Asunceno-tomadas cor Cecipy


----------



## cshiro (Apr 18, 2007)

Mas de de la Bahia de Asunción


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Acuérdate que no se pueden poner tantas fotos. Espera que la gente comente.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Muy lindas las fotos de Montevideo... e interesante el skyline de Asunción, me sorprendio!!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Antofagasta*, Chile April 24th
As I didnt post yesterday Im putting 7 pictures of Antofagasta instead of only 5.

Population: 285,000
Metro: 325,000




























The Desert Hotel


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Cartagena de Indias,* Colombia April 25th

Population: 1,023,354
Metro: 1,253,357


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

*La Bellisima Cartagena / Colombia *


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

wow beautiful cities


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

you're right^^


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

Bella Cartagena! en serio!


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

*Pongo otras porque no se aparecio mas gente*

*Cartagena / Colombia*



















*Centro Historico*
































​


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

*Puerto la cruz*, Venezuela April 26th

*Population: *700. 000 (Urban agglomeration)
*Land Area: *244 km²

*Puerto la Cruz, is a port city located in Anzoategui state in Venezuela's capital Sotillo municipality. Is bound to the state capital, Barcelona, also to Dairy and turn to Guanta, and shaping the metropolitan area's largest and most important eastern Venezuela.*


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

*More pics*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Obert iba a poner fotos de Puerto La Cruz pero me ganasté.
Si puedes cambiale el formato a tu post, como están las presentaciones de las demás ciudades.
Pon "Puerto La Cruz" en negritas y luego "Venezuela April 26th." Abajo de eso pones la población de la ciudad y el área metro y luego un mapa. 
Gracias, Puerto La Cruz está espectacular.

Cartagena también se ve espectacular. Dos grandes exponentes del caribe sudamericano. 
PD: Feleru 5 fotos por post máximo!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

More of *Puerto La Cruz*, South America´s tropical _Venetia_, in fact when the first Europeans get here called this area "Venezuela" for its similarity to Venice canals.


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

sebvill said:


> Obert iba a poner fotos de Puerto La Cruz pero me ganasté.
> Si puedes cambiale el formato a tu post, como están las presentaciones de las demás ciudades.
> Pon "Puerto La Cruz" en negritas y luego "Venezuela April 26th." Abajo de eso pones la población de la ciudad y el área metro y luego un mapa.
> Gracias, Puerto La Cruz está espectacular.
> ...


All right...


----------



## JDPCAR (May 6, 2008)

Cartagena is awesome!!!!


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ +1
Nice views of Cartagena!!

---
Puerto La Cruz has a very interesting views too.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

#obert said:


> All right...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lima,* Peru April 27th

Population: 7,242,000
Metro: 8,320,000


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

More of *Lima*, South America´s 4th largest city (more precisely competing for that position with Bogota). After being called Garden City and even The City of the Kings, in the 60´s, Lima enter a period of decay, marked by terrorism, rural migration, hyperinflation, abandonment of the city centre, etc. Since 1990, new winds blew over Lima. Today the city is a vibrant urban centre that acts as a melting point for "All the bloods" that coexist in this continent.





































Lima is the only capital of South America with a direct front of the ocean. Together with Rio de Janeiro are the 2 coastal metropolis of this corner of the world.


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

Lima is a very historical and modern City, It looks very nice, I like a lot, Excellents pics...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Santa Cruz*, Bolivia May 19th

Population: 1,443,000
Metro: 1,726,000














































Sand Dunes near the city


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Santa Cruz*: This is one of the most properous cities in Bolivia, located in the flat lands of the east it has an intense commerce with Paraguay and northern Argentina. The city is an important agricutural centre (wheat, cattle) and industrial core. Most of the population and local government are supporters of free trade policies, contrary to La Paz central Government that aims for more protectionist, radical and leftists policies. Thats the reason why in 2007 and 2008 Santa Cruz claimed for more autonomy and their were even radicals who wanted independance. Many other eastern provinces of Bolivia join such claim, like Beni, Tarija and Cochabamba.​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Atlantida*, Uruguay May 19th

Like Punta del Este and Piriápolis this small city also belongs to the Uruguayan Golden Coast, east of Montevideo.

Population: 10,000
Its hard to find big towns in Uruguay due to a small population (3.5 millions) and a massive concentration in Montevideo (1.5 millions).


----------



## EMIGCUE (Mar 23, 2009)

*Ahi esta Montevideo 360° enterita*

Un poco deformada por el programa Photostitch.. pero bue, nadie es perfecto


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

¿Por qué no leen las instrucciones del thread? es una ciudad por día, el orden de las ciudades está en el primer POST. El día de Montevideo fue hace más de 3 semanas. Te pediría que saques esa foto, a pesar de que está muy buena, para mantener el orden del thread, gracias.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Córdoba*, Argentina May 22nd

Population: 1,267,000
Metro (Great Cordoba): 1,428,000



















Old Cordoba









New Cordoba


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Córdoba:* Argentina´s 2nd largest city is located in the limits of the Pampa (the flat lands) and the start of the Cordillera (the highlands). As most of Argentina it recieved thousands of European migrants, specially from Italy, Spain, Ireland and the ex-soviet Republics. Córdoba is widely known for the Worldtour Cordoba Rally.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Fortaleza*, Brazil 25th May

Population: 1,431,000
Metro: 2,431,000


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Que buen skyline el de Fortaleza!!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

sí es buenísimo.

Next city will be Valparaiso, Chile the 28th of May.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Fortaleza*: hundreds of kilometres north of the Brazilian economic core in the south east (Rio-Sampa-Belo), Fortaleza developed thanks to the textiles, food, mining and more recently tourism industries. The city was founded by the Dutch in 1649 as a fortress, but the territory was gained by the Portuguese some years later. During the first century of colonial times, when Salvador was the capital city, Fortaleza was one of the fastest growing cities as well one of the most important. When the Government was translate to Rio de Janeiro by the end of the 18th century, the city (as the whole North East region) loss relative importance to the south.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Valparaiso*, Chile May 28th

Population: 336,000
Metro: 1,020,000


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Valparaiso, Chile


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful Valparaiso, Chile´s main port.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Se ve muy densa Córdoba, que bien. Valparaiso con hermosas construcciones. Fortaleza espectacular. Muy bonita Santa Cruz. Saludos.*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Valparaiso*: Founded in 1544 Valparaiso is today Chile´s main port and the main city in the VI Region, the most reknowned in Chile for its beaches, summer towns and beach resorts. The city has an excellent Mediterranean climate and lots of cafés and bars around her small streets. The city has been destroyed twice, the first time by Spanish ships in 1866, when Peru and Chile allied to protect themselves from Spain´s ambition to reconquer the South America´s Pacific coast. The second time was in the earthquake of 1906. Today Valparaiso hosts the Chilean Congress and is one of the cities that recieves more national tourism, specially from neighbouring Santiago.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

The next city will be Barranquilla in Colombia on Wednesday 3rd June.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Barranquilla*, Colombia June 3rd

Population: 725,000
Metro: 1,112,000


----------



## eduardo001 (Feb 2, 2007)

sexy city


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, Barranquilla is Shakira´s and her hips hometown.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice thread! :applause:


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Hermoso conglomerado forman Valparaiso y Viña del Mar. Me gusta mas Valparaiso; es una ciudad con mucha personalidad, muy pintoresca y colorida...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Salvador de Bahía*, Brazil June 13th

Population: 2,848,000
Metro: 3,720,000


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Some more of this gorgeous city in Northeast Brazil.

The peninsula









Vitoria









San Antonio Alem do Carmo









Rio Vermelho (Red River)









Old Buildings, legacy of a splendorous past









Carmo









The Old elevator


----------



## luis_de_bolivia (Apr 30, 2009)

Preciosas fotos las de salvador de bahia, la arquitectura brasileña tiene su encanto
y su topografia la hace ver aun mas encantadora
gracias por tanta belleza!!



Una miradita a este hilo son imagenes impresionantes
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888228


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

En este thread también puedes encontrar fotos de La Paz, Sucre, Santa Cruz y Cochabamba.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Salvador:* This city was the first capital of colonial Brazil. Before being officially founded by the Portuguese, the place was habitated by the survivors of a French ship wreck in 1510. Located in Northeast Brazil is the 13th city in population of South America, habitated by almost 4 million _Soteropolitans_ (the people from Salvador). The city hosts many manufactures and is an important touristic centre (due to its historic importance and beautiful beaches). This city is also home for Odebrecht, Latin America´s biggest construction conglomeration and a Brazilian Naval Base.


----------



## Rodrigo21 (Jul 27, 2007)

Santiago - Chile



Poroto said:


> Algunas nocturnas de "del planeta imaginario"... http://www.flickr.com/photos/delplanetaimaginario/
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Santiago is really nice but Im afraid this city´s turn was long time ago.
Any suggestion for the next city?? still much to show from the Last Corner of the World.

PS:The new building in the first picture still dont convience me.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice thread!!!
Beautifull cities!!

Saludos!!


----------



## I(L)Bogota (May 28, 2009)

GooD Thread

Beautifuls Cities!

CongruLations...!


----------



## Cazale (Jun 5, 2009)

Santiago is beatiful, the best city of Latin America !


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

cazale no malogres el thread.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

*Santa Marta*, Colombia 11th of June
Population: 375,000
Metro: 485,000


----------



## Rbs (Nov 9, 2006)

Sebvill una pregunta, ya has puesto Barquisimeto, Venezuela?


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

sebvill said:


> *Santa Marta*, Colombia 11th of June
> Population: 375,000
> Metro: 485,000


Great place :happy:.. how much far from Bogota?


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

dutchmaster said:


> Great place :happy:.. how much far from Bogota?


1.500 Kms

18 Hours by road

1. 1/4 By Plain


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Santa Marta, Colombia​*

















​


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Santa Marta, Colombia​*
Sierra Nevada de Santa Marta y Ciudad Perdida (Tayrona's Lost City)


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

*Más de La Perla de América:​*






















































Taganga:


----------

